# Display driver has stopped working normally



## throoper (Oct 20, 2006)

Every so often my display breaks up and I get the attached message. If I reboot, everything will be fine for a week or two before it fails again. I've tried to update the driver but only get the message that no better driver can be found. I'm not sure what else to do.
I hope someone can help with this. 
T. :sigh:


----------



## gtjr_ph (Dec 9, 2005)

it think its an s3 savage driver, goto via arena if you can find the latest driver for it. via is the maker of s3 savage onboard video.


----------



## throoper (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I went to via but couldn't find anything that matched with the driver info i got out of System Info. I'm not really sure what I'm looking for or what I need.
T.


----------



## throoper (Oct 20, 2006)

Still no luck. I got a tool from the Savage site that showed my chip number and driver info but couldn't find anything. Even their Archives didn't have anything that matched. Apparently it's just to old. I did locate a zip folder in my service pack files that has the same drivers as in system 32. Can they be copied to system 32 to replace the ones that are having problems and what would be the best way to do it? Thanks.
T.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

throoper said:


> Still no luck. I got a tool from the Savage site that showed my chip number and driver info but couldn't find anything. Even their Archives didn't have anything that matched. Apparently it's just to old. I did locate a zip folder in my service pack files that has the same drivers as in system 32. Can they be copied to system 32 to replace the ones that are having problems and what would be the best way to do it? Thanks.
> T.


Hi,
I don't think so. 
Download and run Everest (in my sig). That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment. From that info we'll be able to find a driver.

Nicholas


----------



## throoper (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you Nicholas,
I ran Everest and got a huge log. That's an amazing amount of information. I wish I understood half of it. I did edit it a little to par it down a bit, but only what I was absolutly sure wouldn't apply. Thanks again.
T.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Here's* the S4 driver page. Your graphics is not onboard (according to Everest). Remove the old driver with *Driver Cleaner* before you install the new one. 
The card you've got is very old - you should be able to get a new AGP video card at a low price (if you want that).


----------



## throoper (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi, 
I had downloaded that from the savage site before but when I unzipped it and checked the version it was different than mine. If I'm reading the log right, mine is 5.12.01.8012-8.40.03 and the one I downloaded is 5.12.1.8012-8.40.02. 
I think it might be time for a new video card. Thanks for the help though and for Everest. Looks like a very handy tool.
T.


----------

